# Melissa by BillyJoe



## carlox (Feb 3, 2011)

Who can say me where i can find out the 30 parts about Melissa and her friends??? 


greetz from Germany


----------



## Skyfiresibs (Mar 15, 2011)

Honestly, I've been wondering the same thing...


----------



## Cloggy (May 9, 2011)

It seems nobody saved the whole saga before Billyjoe took his site offline, I have tried contacting him by email to a known account of his but I have recieved no reply as yet. Here's hoping someone has them saved or BJ will come back and see this thread one day soon.


----------



## Britt Reid (May 15, 2011)

Actually we do have Billyjoe's collection, but because of possible age issues they have not been visible for some time.

I recently corresponded with Billy and secured his permission to make revisions as needed. As a result the following stories have now been posted to the Multi-part archive:

Melissa - note this link is actually to Chapter One - the end of each chapter then links to the next. You can see links directly to the subsequent chapters by doing a "forum search" using Melissa in the Multipart Archive.

Ashlee


----------



## Cloggy (May 16, 2011)

Wow, I did not know that. Thanks Britt Reid  apparently I fail @ the search


----------



## carlox (May 22, 2011)

thank you britt reid


----------

